# 68 GTO 18's



## aaronsjeep (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, I've lurked here for a while, poured through the archives for hours for lots of good stuff for our 68 but this is my first post. It took me a while to figure out the exact wheel and tire combo I wanted to run. I figured I would post some pics and share some info. 

The wheels are Vintage Wheel Works V45's 18x8 in the front with 4.75 inches of backspacing, 18x9.5 in the rear with 5.5 inches of backspacing. Tires are Nitto 555's with 245/40 ZR18 & 275/40 ZR18's.

I have been really happy with the combo. My car is stock height and running factory power drums. Discs brakes and 1 inch drop are on my to do list...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Great looking wheels on a beautiful 68, welcome to the forum,


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Love the wheels on your '68. Welcome.


----------



## aaronsjeep (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Guys,

Gosh I searched the interwebs high and low trying to be sure which wheel, what size and tire, etc... Can be a costly mistake if you get it wrong. But feels great when it's exactly the way it was in your head.

I would love to have the Redline tires too... but couldn't justify the cost. But I know it would look that much better... Maybe one day.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

That looks great!
I looked at the clearances on my 68 and I thought it would be very tight to go with the tire width and diameter you chose.
Did you have any interferences anywhere with that combination?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks Grrrrreat! Looks like you nailed the wheel tire combo.

Just a suggestion but maybe a red pinstripe on the car to break up all that white and add that color you wanted. Red line tires added later would tie it all together.

Beautiful car!


----------



## aaronsjeep (Oct 27, 2012)

jmt455 said:


> That looks great!
> I looked at the clearances on my 68 and I thought it would be very tight to go with the tire width and diameter you chose.
> Did you have any interferences anywhere with that combination?


The rear tires fit without any issues on my car. I have the factory 10 bolt in it.

The fronts have rubbed slightly a couple of times in really tight turning situations (think parking garage) but nothing major. I think if the car were dropped an inch it wouldn't have any problems.


----------

